# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait 11/8



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Few anglers have been fishing lately, but those making it out are reporting good success. For walleyes, anglers have been jigging the bridges or the old sunken road/wing dams at Grahams Island State Park, or the sunken rocky areas of Ft. Totten/Cactus Points. Jigs tipped with minnows have been working the best. Those fishing walleyes have also been catching some nice pike mixed in with the walleyes. Water temps are in the thirties and some of the shallower bays had ice on them a couple of the colder days. So, the days of open water fishing are limited.

Ed's would like to remind you deer hunters of their annual buck and doe contest. The heaviest buck winner will receive a Bushnell range finder and the heaviest doe winner will receive a Nikon gift pack that includes a pair of Nikon binoculars and a Nikon camera. The contest runs from Nov. 8th thru Nov. 24th. You can check out the leaders and their pictures on our website at www.edsbaitshop.com.


----------

